

Average age accepted for YC?? - tommyYwitty

Hi guys, 
Am 18 and will be 19 this may but my cofounder is 18 and we would love to know if our age wont be an issue to apply for YC<p>Thanks
======
andymoe
You might want to go way back (I realize you were 8 when this was published
but that's ok!) and read this:

[http://www.paulgraham.com/sfp.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/sfp.html)

The thesis of what eventually became YC was that young people would do just as
well with a startup as those that were older but people were biased against
them so they were underrepresented and hence there was an opportunity there.
(At least that's how I remember it going down as I followed along way back
then)

Here is one quote from the "Age" section of the linked article:

"The 2005 summer founders ranged in age from 18 to 28 (average 23), and there
is no correlation between their ages and how well they're doing."

------
buildops
Won't be a problem joining as a young person. May be a problem getting
accepted at 30+

------
pskittle
I believe sam was 19 when he joined(not sure though)

